# hot congress!



## kaykay (Aug 1, 2007)

im here at congress




we are burning up here and sweating like crazy, jet got 4th in futurity geldings/stallions so im really happy. i have incentive class in a bit but just got the puter working. leeanna when are you coming? yoiu are stalled at the front by me in stall 230


----------



## Jessica_06 (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow congrats Kay on Jet!! :aktion033: :aktion033: I wish you the very best of luck with your incentive class! It's really hot here in Michigan too my computer says it's 92 degrees I'm just heading outside to refreshen water buckets and wash some horses that need to be clipped. Good Luck to all for the rest of the show!



: ~Jessica


----------



## Ashley (Aug 1, 2007)

I see my boy got a 7th in his futurity class. Did you happen to see him KayKay?


----------



## bfogg (Aug 1, 2007)

Glad to see your having a nice time!

We are in the heat as well but I am so glad I am not out there sweltering like you are!

Good Luck and try to stay cool.

Bonnie


----------



## Fred (Aug 1, 2007)

Still can't be as hot as it was last year! Good luck all. Linda


----------



## kaykay (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks so much guys. i only cried once today so im hanging in there. im pretty happy as jet and i got reserve champion in ammy geldings



kyle was so happy. they are saying tomarrow is supposed to be over 100!!! ughh. poor kyle has showmanship tomarrow. fran did really good too but ill let her post. everyone here is just so fun to show with and a great group of people. leeanna is here now and sweating with me.

yes ashley i did see him and he looks so handsome! i as usual forgot my camera but leeanna is taking pics.


----------



## Leeana (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm on kays laptop, to say its hot here is an understatement lol. I will post pics and everything when i get home, Frannie and Baby are doing amazing like kay said! We got great stalls here, really cannot complaine. Okay, dont want to be on kays laptop to long so im going to get off from here. Already met a couple forum members. We got here around 4'ish today, took almost 7 hours.

Congrats kay and Kyle!!!!!!!!! :bgrin


----------



## Lewella (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm back in the back in stalls 506-7 Kay and Leanna. I tried to flag you down this morning Kay and you didn't hear me! LOL I'm so loud I'm not used to people not hearing me! :new_shocked:


----------



## Ashley (Aug 1, 2007)

What!!! Somebody not hear Lewella???? :new_shocked:


----------



## Devon (Aug 1, 2007)

Ashley said:


> What!!! Somebody not hear Lewella???? :new_shocked:


LOL !! ahah I love how you threw that comment in sarcasticall ylol


----------



## dannigirl (Aug 2, 2007)

ok, maybe 100 tomorrow, but we are all sweating together, so we will all have fun together. We are also at the back of the barn--somewhere near Lewella, but don't know my stall #'s.

We didn't have a bad day. I even broke down and showed in the gelding amateur incentive class--and I didn't placed last!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hubby place 3rd in that class with his gelding and 4 in the foundation mare incentive. We have 3 third's, a fourth, a 6th and a couple of 7th place ribbons. We got a ribbon with every pony we entered, so we are happy.

Get to stay in the cool motel a little longer in the morning cause we only have one foundation stallion for tomorrow afternoon.

Hope to see and meet any of you that I haven't already met sometime in the next couple of days. Since Katie is trying to win the filly in the youth contest, we have to stay till at least 6 on sat evening, but will leave right after that.

Kay, you were looking really good out there. Wish I could show as well as you.



: I always seem to overwork or mess things up somehow.

Angie


----------



## Russ (Aug 2, 2007)

To identify Lewella....listen for her trademark giggle



: . It's the only way I can be sure...she changes hair color and it mixes me up :bgrin ....the giggle always lets me know...ohhh Lewella.



:

Good job forum members/and their ponies at Congress! :aktion033:


----------



## alongman (Aug 2, 2007)

Congrats everyone! I wish I was there watching and cheering you on!


----------



## kaykay (Aug 2, 2007)

lewella we have been back to your stalls like 20 times and keep missing you! cant believe i didnt hear you! corey clipped jet for us last night and he looks so good. i am in coreys debt big time. This show is just such a blast and watching the road ponies last night was so fun. we keep hoping the clipper guy will show up but not so far. doesnt seem to be nearly as many vendors as in past years.

Angie thank you so much for the compliment! i get so focused when i am showing a horse that i dont even know whats goin on around me LOL. I get teased about it alot by Fran.

Wish you all could be here


----------



## Leeana (Aug 2, 2007)

Today its a little cooler, but its still early (on kays laptop agian really quick lol). Lewella i am going to try to find you today lol. Donna Norcross is supose to be coming today (royals breeder) so i am reaaaally excited to get to meet her tonight. Lewella i am off to find you lol.

Going to get of kays laptop now



. Will post liberty results prob in the morning





Congress people, i am wearing a shirt that says Leeana ....flag me down if you see me lol.

Today its a little cooler, but its still early (on kays laptop agian really quick lol). Lewella i am going to try to find you today lol. Donna Norcross is supose to be coming today (royals breeder) so i am reaaaally excited to get to meet her tonight. Lewella i am off to find you lol.

Going to get of kays laptop now



. Will post liberty results prob in the morning





Congress people, i am wearing a shirt that says Leeana ....flag me down if you see me lol.

I think im going to do a little tack shopping today, they dont have that many vendors ..i see two.


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Aug 3, 2007)

Well, as of 10:30 am on Friday - it's not as hot in center ring - but it's still early, too. When I was on my way in fom the motel this morning, it was 77 degrees at 7:15 am. It's not really the heat but the humidity that does it.

On a better subject, the quality of these ponies improves every year. I am looking forward to Modern Liberty tonight as well. Forum members, please come up and introduce yourselves when I et out of the ring on those rare occasions. Hope you all are enjoying the music too.

Mark Bullington


----------



## kaykay (Aug 4, 2007)

mark i have to say i just love your announcing! especially during roadster



your voice always seems to make the show. And i agree the ponies here are just stunning. hot or not i love congress and always have such a blast showing in it.

kyle got 7th out of 7 in showmanship. he couldnt get jet to trot back to the line. he was the only boy in showmanship so it was really cute seeing him out there with all the young ladies.

today we have open gelding (kyle handling) color class, youth halter and my last ammy class so we are really excited. it seems much cooler this morning so that is a great thing.

osu finally called and all tinys test results were negative. negative for rabies, salmonella, west nile, potomac horse fever. I dont think we will ever know what happened to my baby.

my eyes are still dealing me a fit and i have to keep putting ice on them but other then that we are having a blast. I have met so many forum members and all my old buddies so im happy. oh and russ i finally found lewella. i love that woman! and angie foy is so much fun to show with. i think we are in the same ammy class again today


----------



## dannigirl (Aug 5, 2007)

We finally got home about an hour ago. We had so much fun. Sorry, Kay, but we didn't show in amateur this morning. Katie showed in youth with your boy though. Not sure how he placed as I get so excited watching and enjoying her that I get focused and don't see much else. She placed 4th with her gelding. She has been showing him as a mini all summer and just loves him. He is the one with the alergies or what ever. We did buy some benadryl to put on him and that helped. I didn't want to give him any oraly in case he would have a reaction. Better to have that at home



: Have some here and will call vet on monday and get his opinion and then give him some.

It is good to be home and see that all of our babies are in good shape. Checked as much as we could in the dark, so will take a good look in the morning.

Hope all get home safely after enjoying congress as much as we did.

Angie


----------



## Leeana (Aug 5, 2007)

We got home this morning at 3am. Will post pics and everything when i get the energy to upload them. Saturday it was really nice and cool at congress, of course the last day it cools off. We left right after the jumping classes.

It was so nice to meet everyone


----------

